# Excalibur Exomax with high end accessories. Hawke XB30!



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

You might want to try to get this moved to the Canadian Classifieds, or even the regular ones...


----------



## DMS1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mods please delete, meant to post in the cdn classifieds. Sorry!


----------

